# 2012 models



## imitsus

Just saw @ road.cc pics of bianchi 2012 range

Infinito > new color scheme (dont like it, looks like sempre)

and a new alu model named impulso on the c2c line

http://road.cc/content/news/37371-bianchi-launch-new-impulso-alloy-road-bike-2012


----------



## kbwh

I like the new Infinito paint scheme. More white and less 3k carbon is good, camouflaging the kevlar inserts in the forks is good to. Though I do not undertand why they chose to orientate the text on the seat tube is such a fashion when the paint lines are gone anyway. 

The Impulso slots in between the Infinito and the Via Nirone 7. Good move. But c'mon! Red, for crissakes???!!!


----------



## imitsus

thats funny

the orientation of text on the seat tube is the only thing I like on new paint scheme

more white is good, less 3k , ok, but that black line that goes all over fork to seatstay is too thick i think and is not sexy.

I like the old thin lines

(kevlar is still there but thats ok)


----------



## adjtogo

I have both an Celeste/white Infinito with Ultegra 6700 and a re/white Sempre with the 105 mix I just got less than two weeks ago. I like the color schemes on both bikes. As I look at the pics of the new 2012 models, the celeste Infinito does look more like the Oltre's paint scheme for 2011. But look at the 2012 Oltre and it's like a stealth color gray. As far as the new Impulso's red color, well, I don't like that color red, although red is not an overall bad color, is it? I think it could have been more of a darker, shinier red than it is. I bought my Sempre with the 105 mix not only because of the price, but the black/red/white color. To be honest, I know that celeste is a traditional Bianchi color, and I understand their tradition and the meaning of the celeste, but sometimes I feel a little funny riding a celeste/white/black bike around town...at least here in the USA. I love the ride of the Infinito, but had it been available at the time in a different color, I would have opted differently that the celeste.

And, who here has ordered the special edition 2011 Infinito with SRAM in stealth gray? It looks like a very nicely built bike, but I've heard SRAM stuff is less than reliable. I heard that some of their components break down and wear out pretty quick. I've heard other riders say they like SRAM, but wish it was more reliable than it is. Any truth to that? $6300 seems like a lot of money to but a "special edition" Infinito with SRAM. I think the better option for that price would be to build your own bike with the components you want...and probably for less than $6300.


----------



## prspect06

As others have said, i'm not a fan of the seatpost graphics.


----------



## xizang2008

*Crono*

I'd really like to see Bianchi do something with the Crono Pico. I have an '09 and have a ton of miles on it. Its a great bike but it wasn't exactly cutting edge when it came out 3 years ago. Now it looks old-school. I have read that it will be the same for '12, just a different color. 

Its a great bike and its served me well, just ready for something different.


----------



## dharrison

Why do they insist on matching a celeste colored frame with red spokes? Its just offensive.


----------



## kbwh

Agreed. I'd insist on some "dark label" wheels for that frame.


----------



## tdietz87

I for one really like the new black sempre as an option. I'm getting my first road bike soon and the sempre is high on my list, may have to wait til these are available! Or get a deal on 2011 stock.


----------



## kbwh

Thy Bianchi shall be Celeste.


----------



## y tin

Some nice pics & colour schemes there.
I liked the matt finish on the oltre, but it was spoilt by the shiny fsa chainset. (Not a fan of the fsa chainsets anyway).


----------



## spade2you

kbwh said:


> Thy Bianchi shall be Celeste.


I dunno, the mostly white of my T-Cube as well as the 928SL ISP and D2 Pico Crono have really grown on me over the years.


----------



## os72

Some pics from Eurobike 2011 can be found here.


----------



## cph81

Official photos are up.
Check here:

2012


----------



## adversary

Really curious how different the Impulso & the Via Nirone 7 are. I wonder if the Impulso will in fact take the place...


----------



## LostViking

cph81 said:


> Official photos are up.
> Check here:
> 
> 2012


Thanks for that link, found an orig photo of my 2005 928 in there as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## roddjbrown

As someone only just moving to road bikes I ordered a via nirone 7 Tiagra. Sadly not a celeste bike but it was at the top end if what I could get through the Cycle2Work scheme (and even then getting a Bianchi sourced through Halfords was hell). I actually quite liked the red colour scheme. However, it turns out the 2012 Tiagra is mostly white with red accents - I feel a little disappointed. Hopefully it will grow on me


----------



## roddjbrown

Oh well, the moment of finding out if I love it is now confirmed as Friday. Exciting times!


----------



## Bianchi-67

Hi roddjbrown, I also got the Bianchi Tiagra 2012 in white and I am loving it. How's yours doing?


----------



## Tantivious Todd

adjtogo said:


> And, who here has ordered the special edition 2011 Infinito with SRAM in stealth gray? It looks like a very nicely built bike, but I've heard SRAM stuff is less than reliable. I heard that some of their components break down and wear out pretty quick. I've heard other riders say they like SRAM, but wish it was more reliable than it is. Any truth to that? $6300 seems like a lot of money to but a "special edition" Infinito with SRAM. I think the better option for that price would be to build your own bike with the components you want...and probably for less than $6300.


What is this "stealth" Infinito that you speak of? I have scoured the internet and have found no mention of it. I would very much like to see pics of this mythic beast.


----------

